# Night hunting a new moon using lights.



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

There is alot of talk about what moon phaze is best to hunt at night. I'm not talking about the guys that need lots of moon light to hunt at night because they can't use lights.

When it comes to using lights, many use lights way to powerfull a light 1 or 2+ million cp, that is not nessary at all. 100,000 cp even a little less works just fine. Using a red light is a given.

Hunting a new moon or close to it is by far the best time to hunt predators "with a light". It is true you can call them in anytime, but you well get more action under a new moon on an average then a full moon or a moon with lots of light.

Nobody really knows why. Many think because the full moon cast shadows that spook animals, and it's easy for the predators to see you under a full moon. Maybe those are some of the reasons?

Records of animals taken under new moons have been keept for many years by some predator hunting clubs out west. The numbers of animals taken are far beound what some would think.

If you have night hunting experience with lights, lets hear your opinions, even if you don't lets hear it :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good post Danny.

I have heard a lot of different opinions on this topic in the last year. Most seem to agree with yours though.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Fallguy, you and I both know we have alot of internet experts out there. Most everything they know comes from a TV or the internet screen a video, DVD or a book. 
It's not hard to be an armchair predator hunting expert nowadays. Hell, for that matter you don't know if I'm feeding everybody a line of BS. :lol:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

The next new moon is March 19th at 2:44 AM for anyone wondering.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Danny B said:


> Fallguy, you and I both know we have alot of internet experts out there. Most everything they know comes from a TV or the internet screen a video, DVD or a book.
> It's not hard to be an armchair predator hunting expert nowadays. Hell, for that matter you don't know if I'm feeding everybody a line of BS. :lol:


Yeah I don't have enough experience night hunting to even make a claim then. Since we can't use lights here in ND, and can only hunt under a full moon with snow, I will never be able to make a claim based on personal hunting experience. All of my information on this topic will be based on TV, a screen, a DVD, or a book. Or BS from you. :wink:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Night hunting is one of my favorites. We cannot use artifical light but who needs it when the moon is full and the yotes are hungary. You do have to be careful with the shadows of the moonlight or sunlinght or anything else you do. If there is something out of the ordinary in the sight of these elusive creatures they tend to hang up and see what is going to happen. Coyote hunting at night is something that every true coyote hunter should do just to say you did it and you know the rush when you can hear them and can't keep your eye on them.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I love hunting under a big moon at night too. We can legaly use lights but I'm in no rush to. I might get around to it somday though.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

bloody

in MN you have to use a shotgun when you're using artificial light right? i think i read a little bit about that in "outdoor news" earlier this year.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

You're absolutley right kase. Thats one of the reasons I'm in no hurry to do it. Predators wont come into shotgun range all the time plain and simple. I want to kill what I call in.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah no kidding. we have used a shotgun before, but only when there's two of us hunting. then just one of us has the shotgun and the other has the rifle...just in case something suprises you from somewhere and all you have is a quick, close, running shot.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I've hunted some with lights.

I know that it's harder in the full moon simply because it's easier for the critter to see you but if you get them in the light right away and keep them in it, you can still be pretty successful.

The problem I have is that I don't have enough time to just hunt the dark moon nights. I have to go when I have time and when the wind isn't blowing. Some guys will go out for a set or two in the evening. I don't like to get all dressed up and haul out my gun, calls, lights, etc for two stands. I like going at it for a longer period of time once I get going.


----------

